# Lookinf for a south GA hunting lease



## nick220 (Mar 13, 2012)

A group of guys are  looking for hunting land to lease hour to two hours from loganville GA. We would like to have deer, turky and hogs on the property and prefer to be swamp land.  The property must have a place where we can set up camp.  Please E mail me if you have a peace of property that fix this discription.


----------



## hunter8333 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 400 acres less than 2 hours from you. probably 1 hour drive for you. I have huge deer and turkey's that are in groups of 10 to 20. I have pic's to show you deer that are in the 150 class and videos of turkeys walking by me ( 42 at one time ). The land has a three bedroom 2 bath fully furnished house that we stay in, and 3 ponds with plenty of fish. This is the first time I am listing this property . Ronnie 678-776-4737


----------



## countryboy723 (May 8, 2012)

we have 1300 acres in hancock 850 a year for dues runnig water,elec,satelite,camper hook ups available.message back if interested.


----------

